
Startups should immediately consider managing their cloud? - cmi_cloud
https://www.cloudmanagementinsider.com/why-startups-cloud-management-platforms/
======
QuinnyPig
"Recently, CB insight posted research in which they mentioned that 90% of the
startups get failed due to the spiraling cost of the cloud" and yet the linked
research shows no such thing.

The article's also in serious need of an editing pass; good god.

~~~
theandrewbailey
> "In today’s world, most of the startups prefer cloud computing over on-
> premise to cut down their cost and loss of getting failed."

"Get failed" feels clumsy. (I've never heard that before.) I'm guessing that
English is not the author's first language.

